# Best Lab Breeding in Utah



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Repeat breeding that you don't want to miss if you're looking for an outstanding dog.
Puppy Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=16269

You will get what you pay for with this breeding and you won't have to worry about health issues down the road.

The 1st breeding produced pups that are competitive at a very young age and still aren't even 2 years old yet:
• HC's Little Junior Field Warrior: 2 Derby RJ's at 11 months old and a Derby 2nd at only 14 months old
• Haymaker's Roxstar: Derby Jam at 15 months old

Amazing sire (Zink) out of Shaq and a proven bitch (Jet) that has shown she can deliver outstanding pups.

Jet's Progeny have accomplished the following:
• 2nd Place in Derby at 14 months, 2 Derby RJ's at 11 months
• Derby Jam at 15 months
• 2014 National Flushing Amateur Upland Classic Champion at only 12 months old
• Derby 2nd place and 4 jams out of 8 trials
• 3 different pups with Jams in their first Derbies. 
• Master Hunter
• 2 Senior Hunters

FC Elmingo's Little Man
Zink (FC AFC Shaq x FTCH AFTCH Mikka) is a phenomenal marker with an impeccable pedigree to back it up. Zink made the derby list at only 15 months old and racked up an amazing 30 derby points in only 19 trials and was the #8 Derby dog in 2011 before he eventually aged out. Zink went on to become QAA at only 2.5 yrs old and later earned his FC.

Zink has 14 AA points and made it to the 5th series of the 2014 NARC. In Canada, Zink has 3 AA points and made it to the 2nd series of the 2012 CNRC. 
Zink's Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=46347

Registration: #SR64680301
DOB: 12-24-2009
Sire: FC AFC Wood River's Franchise
Dam: FTCH AFTCH Revilo's Red Hot Rumors
OFA Hips: LR-210894G56M-VPI (Good)
EIC: Clear 
CNM: Clear

Western Sky's Mile High Club MH ***

Jet is Qualified All Age and is 50 lbs of solid muscle. In limited trialing Jet took a 3rd place and a Reserve Jam in the only two derbies she competed in. Jet earned her first Master pass at 23 months and continued on to go 6 for 6 in the Masters to earn her Master Hunter title. Jet Qualified All Age in 2014 and just started to complete in the AA stakes before I had to take a break from Field Trials to complete my Masters Degree. 
Jet is extremely fast and gives 110% on everything she does. She is a fantastic marker, extremely intelligent, has tons of drive, and no bottom. She has the drive, ability, and bottom of a male with the team work and trainability of a female.

Jet is Qualified All Age, has 2 derby points, and went 6 for 6 in MH passes
Jet's Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=51718
Registration: # SR57293502
DOB: 6/11/2009
OFA Hips: LR-198546E35F-VPI (EXCELLENT)
OFA Elbows: LR-EL55196F35-VPI (NORMAL)
Eye Cerf: LR-372880 (Normal)
EIC: LR-EIC1747/36F-VPI (CLEAR)
CNM: LR-CNM12-328-F-PIV (CLEAR)
CHIC #: 83511

This litter will produce genetically sound pups that are all EIC/CNM Clear. These pups will be outstanding hunting and field trial/hunt test dogs with an off switch at home.

Pups are due September 28th and will come with 26 month hip and eye guarantees. Pups are $1,300 and a $300 non-refundable deposit secures your pick. *Only a few picks left.*

For further questions or to reserve your pup, call Camron Allen at (801) 808-8011 (if no answer, please leave a message) or email [email protected]


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

MEEN said:


> and a proven bitch


I work with a couple of those


----------

